# How to find out if a man's marriage status



## IreneR

Hi there, 

I am a 23 year old American and will move to Malaysia next month to be with my boy friend. Today when I tried to call him, I wasn't able to find him for four hours, and his cell phone usually doesn't work in the evening or over the weekend. I had some bad feeling about his marriage status. He is 35, and never married -- according to himself. 

Since we met during a trip in China, and we don't really have any mutual friends, I have no idea where to start to find out. 

While this might be a little too late, but if anyone of you have some idea in terms of how to find this out, I'd greatly appreciate any suggestions or helps that you could provide. 

Thank you all

Irene


----------

